
A simple, fully featured command line note taking tool written in Rust - 0xmohit
https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/theca
======
grewil2
It's hard to beat org-mode. [http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)

~~~
0xmohit
So true. Org Mode - Organize Your Life In Plain Text! [0]

[http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html)

~~~
wry_discontent
My life? No.

My projects? Absolutely.

------
agentgt
This sort of very loosely reminds me of boom [1] which I used briefly before
writing my own piece of bash shell script garbage. For some reason a majority
of my note taking revolves around links.

There are also times like looking for clothes are other private research that
I do not what hundreds of bookmarks stored in my browser.

To be honest I still haven't found the right tool for managing bookmarks and
have just resorted to text files in emacs/vim and pbcopy/pbpaste.

[1]: [https://zachholman.com/boom/](https://zachholman.com/boom/)

~~~
delluminatus
Have you considered using [https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in)? It's a
great tool for bookmark organization using tagging. I have over 3500 private
bookmarks on that site, but I rarely lose links or have issues isolating sets
of links relating to particular projects. It costs something like $15 for an
account, but there are no ads and your data isn't sold or shared if you don't
want it to be.

------
jrcii
I use Terminal Velocity
[http://www.seanh.cc/terminal_velocity/](http://www.seanh.cc/terminal_velocity/)
it uses the same data as the awesome GUI version Notational Velocity
[http://notational.net/](http://notational.net/)

~~~
curioussavage
sweet! thank you I have been looking for a nice simple terminal note taker. I
think this is the one for me

------
dogas
I just released version 0.2 of todolist [1] which looks and feels very similar
to theca in a lot of ways. The main difference is that todolist is focused
around GTD and productivity, and is akin to Todoist or Wunderlist, but for the
command line.

[1]: [http://todolist.site](http://todolist.site)

~~~
dom96
Looks really nice. I've been meaning to move to todo.txt[1] for a while now,
would you say that todolist is better?

1 - [http://todotxt.com/](http://todotxt.com/)

~~~
dogas
The big difference is philosophical. I don't mind having a tool to manage my
todos, whereas todo.txt is centered around your Todo.txt file.

I've been considering building an integration to Todo.txt as I don't think our
projects are mutually exclusive.

I'm also building out a reusable web component and I plan on making an IOS +
Android app as well.

------
makepanic
there's also [https://taskwarrior.org/](https://taskwarrior.org/) (not written
in rust) with a similar feature set

~~~
0xmohit
Also devtodo [0] (written in Go) and todo [1] written in Python.

[0]
[https://github.com/alecthomas/devtodo2](https://github.com/alecthomas/devtodo2)

[1] [https://github.com/foobuzz/todo](https://github.com/foobuzz/todo)

------
0xmohit
The following link introduces the tool:

    
    
      https://www.bracewel.net/introducing-theca/

~~~
wlesieutre
As a link: [https://www.bracewel.net/introducing-
theca/](https://www.bracewel.net/introducing-theca/)

------
mVChr
Neat to see the Rust source for something straight-forward like this as I've
been teaching myself the language recently.

Also, seeing as I just made a PR to the simplenote.vim plugin, I feel the need
to make a shoutout to it:
[https://github.com/mrtazz/simplenote.vim](https://github.com/mrtazz/simplenote.vim)

The extra benefit here is that you additionally get external syncing to
simplenote, so you can then edit or use the notes on a phone app, another
computer, etc.

------
kbenson
As a helpful hint to Roland, based on his example image. _Do not buy a boat._

Been there, done that. Unless you can afford to pay someone else to keep it
up, and/or pay dock fees to make it easy to use when you want (or have plenty
of experience already with taking care of boats), _do not buy a boat_.

You know that joke about the two favorite days in a boat owner's life, the day
they buy a boat and the day they sell the boat? _So true_.

------
smartmic
Yet another note taking tool I use:
[http://www.daemon.de/NOTE](http://www.daemon.de/NOTE)

It features encryption and is more useful than I thought before trying out.

------
nuex
I made a similar tool using sh (tags, namespaces, etc):
[https://github.com/nuex/note](https://github.com/nuex/note).

------
sa2ajj
It does not seem to build with the stable Rust.

    
    
      $ git clone ...
      $ cd theca
      $ cargo build
      ...
      errors
      ...
    

edit: formatting

------
aeosynth
> Latest commit 95f255a on Mar 26, 2015

~~~
0xmohit
You cannot ignore:

> 299 commits

[https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/theca/commits/master](https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/theca/commits/master)

and I don't see open issues either (the one that is open is unrelated to the
functionality).

~~~
daveguy
That's a good point -- a sign that it is working well for everyone using it.

Remember. Open source software generally doesn't have to release artificial
upgrades to boost sales.

